# This is what I see when I walk outside.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

cute!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I bet you are so happy to have them right outside your back door now!!! She is a cutie! And I can see that bump too, hope you figure it out =)


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes I am! :greengrin: I love being able to see them anytime I want. (yes even in the middle of the night) I really hope I figure out what that bump is too, it worries me a bit. :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, she looks like she just ADORES you!! I bet they love being with you as much as you do them!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

How can anyone not love that face?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, what a pretty face


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! I'm so happy with this little girl. She's just the sweetest thing and is always wanting me to love on her when I'm out there.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Just lovely.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

SO cute Crissa!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh my Crissa- she is standing and looking at you just exactly the way Pixie does to me every single day. Seriously! I know that expression!! I love Nubians. She sure looks like a sweet girl!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! Katherine it just seems to me that Lyric and Pixie act a lot alike! :wink: Here's another really funny picture.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha! Silly girl. I think that is where they differ- Pixie doesn't get spunky very much. She's kind of fat and lazy right now. I probably should have bred her last year :roll: Oh well. I can't wait for her to freshen next spring!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Huh, I've never met a goat that didn't have a few spunky moments. :? Even Lyrae tries to play. :shrug: 

I can't wait to see what Pixie gives you too! I bet she'll give you beautiful babies and have an awesome udder to boot! :greengrin:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Hehe! Ok, I guess she has a few spunky moments here and there, but not nearly as many as some of my other girls. Sometimes they will get each other started and start running in the pasture, but she rarely starts flipping. LOL! 

Thanks . She's my baby! I am going to be so freaked before she kids :slapfloor: 

I can't wait to see what your girls have for you too!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well only 12 more days for Lyrae! I'm probably going to be nuts! 

I'll probably be the same with Lyric next year when she kids. :roll:


----------

